# Caulking inside of double pane windows.



## Shanti (Jun 30, 2011)

Pane not pain lol!


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

If someone caulks the sashes there's no way to open and close the window.
Post some pictures of these windows. If there double glazed it's more likly it may need reglazing, not recaulking.


----------



## Shanti (Jun 30, 2011)

Here's the photo. The masonry guy said water might be entering from this space between the screen and window. I'm hoping that is impossible.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

look for weep holes or slots on the outside bottom,they may be caulked over


----------



## Shanti (Jun 30, 2011)

So water cannot be entering through the inside? When there is driving rain that is.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Remove the screens and clean those windows.
There so full of trash there's no way they can drain.
If those windows were installed correctly there would be no reason for any caulking.
Plugged up drain holes, no window tape around the window flanges, J moulding installed wrong, can all cause windows to leak.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

We need pictures from the other side of the window too.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

Shanti said:


> So water cannot be entering through the inside? When there is driving rain that is.


if it is a welded unit and the weeps are clear then i don't see how it could leak between the screen and the window,but i see water staining on the inside stool


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

+1

Clean the sills and flush out the weep tracks.

Make sure they are not painted over as also mentioned.


----------

